# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > U2 >  U2e1d?

## CrazyDonkey

Maciamo calls U2 "rare" and "ancient", with low numbers spread thinly across Europe, with ancient samples dating back to the Cro-Magnons, etc.

U2e is "found in most of Europe and Central Asia / found in Mesolithic Germany and Russia, in Chalcolithic Russia, in the Andronovo culture, among the Scythians and in Iron Age Scandinavia and _England_."

U2e1 is "found in Mesolithic Sweden, Estonia and Latvia, in Neolithic Ukraine, in Bell Beaker Czechia, in the Corded Ware and Unetice cultures, and in EBA Alsace."

U2e1d, however, is blank. The rarest of the rare, I presume.

I have 48 MTDNA matches, many of which look to point toward England, Wales, and Scotland (which happens to be my highest reference population in FF (47%). Many of my maternal family-lines on my tree go back to New England and England, with the straight MTDNA line being: Sanders (P.E.I./Eng.) > Armour (Ont./N. Ire.) > Duhig (Mass./Ire.) > Spear (Mass./Eng.) > Parnell (Mass./Eng.) > Mann (Mass./Eng.?-Scot.?).

Any other U2e1d's out there: Where does your MTDNA line point?

----------

